# Shark Fishing Tips???



## Maddog53 (May 14, 2012)

Hey all, I have a few Qs? Im going to be in Pcola in about a week and i plan to go after some delicious Blacktip. I used to go sharking a lot when i was younger(when i lived in Dothan) but haven't ever fished Pcola and its been years since Ive been shark fishing at all. Me and my partner plan to fish anywhere around the East Bay we can(legally) get to the beach at. Does anyone have any suggestions for bait, locations, time, etc.??? Any help would definately help thanks


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Just search this forum (surf fishing) for Shark fishing. You'll find more information than you can remember.


----------



## Maddog53 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the directions, and Ive found lots of info on here and shockingly Google is a thing O_O Ft. Pickens, Johnson Beach, and Garcon WMA seem like good places to check out


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

+1 DAD :thumbsup:


----------

